# Reloading?



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Next weekend I'm going to my freind's place to begin my formal training in the fine art of reloading. I've been wanting to do this for quite some time, and I've been mooching off of him all too often. Not that I have'nt recipricated. I've always policed my spent brass,and picked up any others that may have been in shouting distance at the range. I've also bought the bullets,but it's time to venture ahead. I'm ready to go. Now to pry my wallet open for a reload system. My question is; What would the forum members recommend as far as a trouble free reload system? Your thoughts on the subject will be appreciated. I will be reloading 45 acp, 9mm and 357 mag.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If all you are going to reload is straight wall pistol and revolver, due like I did and buy a SDB Dillon. Your lucky as I had to learn on my own. Now if you plan to do some rifle in the future go ahead and get the 550B, or the 650XL. The SDB and 650XL are full progressive and the 550B you have to turn the shell plate manually.

I am sure someone will jump in here and tell you to get a single stage first. Waste of money as you can run one at a time through a progressive until you get the feel for it. Just go slow and pay attention to what you are doing. Do not try to load max loads until you gain some time on your press.

You have a mentor to help you and that's great. Mine was the book and a old boy that went by 2400 here on this site. If you need any help with anything just PM me. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Baldy, if I need a question answered I will pm you. I have been thinking on the lines of a progressive, I figure it's quicker that way. Reloading I guess is fun, but not as much as punching holes in my favorite paper.:smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I use both an RCBS single stage ( and all RCBS scale; drop tube...etc..e.tc) AND a Dillon 550.

I use the single stage for developing loads and once I have it down to exactly what I want...then I set the 550 up and crank them out.

Actually....anymore I cant operate without both setups. I will load say 5 rounds...step outside and fire them into my backstop to see they function properly......then load up about 50 and try them for accuracy.. If they prove out I may load another 50 and chrono them for speed to see what they are doing as compared to what some manual might say.

If ALL steps are A-OK...the 550 comes into play and I can crank them out


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You might also take a look at Hornady. I have the LNL AP and love it. Easy to change out dies, reliable and well built. Also, if you buy one Hornady will send you 500 free bullets (it was 1000 bullets when I got mine). I have been loading .40 and .45acp with no problems. Whatever you get, buy carbide dies and a FCD from Lee for each caliber. Don't for get a couple of data books and a good scale (screw those stupid dippers).


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a Lee Turret.

It was very inexpensive to get started, and I expected to gradually phase out the Lee stuff with 'better' equipment. I used to reload back in the '70's and I had all RCBS equipment. But this time, I was thinking handgun only, so I went the cheap route.

The thing is, I'm still using the Lee press and dies, because they make damn good handgun ammo, and after a while, you can turn it out pretty fast with the turret setup and the AutoDisk through-the-die powder thrower. There's just nothing wrong with the Lee equipment.

I made enough ammo in a couple of months to more than pay for the whole Lee setup, so anytime I want to 'upgrade,' it will be no big deal to abandon the Lee gear. But I doubt that I ever will.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

As of Saturday, I am officially a reloader myself. I've been gathering equipment (all Lee with a Classic Turret) and built 200 9mm. Very basic load. Good news, 200 fired through 4 different weapons, 1 failure in a gun with sporadic known similar issues with factory stuff. Needless to say I'm a happy guy. I did not have an experienced loader with me (coming over tonight) but I wanted to get started. 

I'm currently equipped for 9 & 223, I'll be shooting both this weekend. Got to order a few small items, then time to expand. This is going to be a lot of fun!

PS: As for Lee, very affordable and works perfectly. I'd recommend it to any new reloader.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to thank everyone for there response to my thread. There is definately a lot to study up on and figure out, as what type and brand to go with. Live and learn. This is a far cry from biting the cork off your powder horn and pouring some powder down the barrel, like the Davey Crocket tv show I watched when I was a kid. Just kidding. I will pick up a couple manuals this week and hit the old search engine for reviews on the brands you spoke about. Again I want to thank you all for your input. This is the best forum around.:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a place on line that has a lot of live shots of reloading with all different types of presses. He is a little bias towards Hornady but not to bad. Give it a look. :smt023

Ultimate Reloader


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

My suggestion would be to get a single stage press to learn with.That way you learn the theories (whys and wherefores) of each step and get a "feel" for each operation. Too many things happen at once with each pull of the lever on a progressive press to get a good feel of what is happening in each individual station. With a single stage you will also learn to install and adjust the dies, which is important for troubleshooting your ammo (you'll read a whole lot of posts on forums about rounds that won't chamber due to incorrect die adjustment!). When you get reloading down then you can switch easily to a turret or progressive, and besides there is always a need for a single stage on your bench.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am very pleased with the Lee Load-master purchased last year. You can load one at a time or progressively as you wish.

I always prime separate from powder and bullet insertion. The biggest problem encountered was related to powder particles or other particles upsetting the primer insertion process. If there is no powder present during the process I can insert a couple thousand primers without any difficulty.

The simple but effective case feed mechanism is worth its weight in gold and comes standard. If you get a Lee progressive the $10 case collator is well worth the cost.

Whatever you get stay safe and enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

My shooting buddy Joe, who's teaching me this process, in 1979 took me under his wing and taught me the machinist trade. This man is a stickler for perfection. My first class will be removeing old primers and tumbleing my brass. He has a manual reloader so I'll be starting with the basic's. I'm sure the safety will be paramount if I know him. So again thanks to everyone. This is going to be fun. Thanks for the website baldy. Good shooting to everyone. I'll update if you guys would like to hear of my apprentiship.:smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Keep us posted on how it goes and have fun.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023OK


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> :smt023OK


Please due keep us in the loop on your progress.. It's a boring job that becomes addictive for some reason. Just be safe and never slam a press handle or try to force it. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Baldy said:


> Please due keep us in the loop on your progress.. It's a boring job that becomes addictive for some reason. Just be safe and never slam a press handle or try to force it. Good luck. :smt023


I will do that, and I learned a long time ago never, ever, slam or force anything....unless it's a bg.:mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*First day of school*

First day of school is over. I never realized what was involved in preparring a cartidge case. Deprimming, cleaning, cleaning out primer pocket, re-sizing, and or de-priming and re-sizing in the same instance(Joe showed both ways) flairing, checking case length. It was a very interesting day. I checked out his Spear#14 handload book (must have) I only did 10 cases, but there was a lot to absorbe. The Lee primer insertion tool is fun, didn't know the primers had mercury in them and that seating properly with the primer flush or just below the surface is advised.
The re-sizer tool is a Lee hand operated,and not mounted at the bench.Next week I'll be preparring the empty brass I gave Joe over the winter that I shot. That was a nice surprise, plus I have a few hundred cases at home. So I feel my first day went well. It's definently a job you have to get into and pay attention to. I'll buy the re-sizer first I guess with a good tumbler and primer inserter. I can do this. :mrgreen::smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just hang in there Frank.. You got your water wings on now, but you will be swimming in no time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Too many choices*

 So this week I'm figuring on buying a reloader, My friend Joe sometimes can't show me things every weekend. He does have a life with 2 daughters. So I'm looking into possibly a Lee loader for the simple reason they use carbide dies which should eliminate the need for lubrication. The only problem is there is too many presses that I'm looking at, Pro 1000, Breech Lock Challenger, Turret press 4 hole. So I went back here to re-read all of your posts and am thinking maybe a different manufacturer would be better. Anyway...My question...Will Lee dies fit into other equipment? Let me have it. I'm confused now, but that's usually how I run. Then in the middle of all the confusion is the answer staring me right in the face.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> So this week I'm figuring on buying a reloader, My friend Joe sometimes can't show me things every weekend. He does have a life with 2 daughters. So I'm looking into possibly a Lee loader for the simple reason they use carbide dies which should eliminate the need for lubrication. The only problem is there is too many presses that I'm looking at, Pro 1000, Breech Lock Challenger, Turret press 4 hole. So I went back here to re-read all of your posts and am thinking maybe a different manufacturer would be better. Anyway...My question...Will Lee dies fit into other equipment? Let me have it. I'm confused now, but that's usually how I run. Then in the middle of all the confusion is the answer staring me right in the face.


Frank: Die sets for anything less than 50 caliber machine gun..are fully interchangeable. I have a set of the Lee dies screwed into my RCBS single stage press in fact. I cant remember perfectly..?....but I think they are all 7/8-14 thread.

Not sure what caliber you intend on reloading...but if its .45ACP then BE SURE to also buy the Lee "Factory Taper Crimp Die" to go with everything.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> Frank: Die sets for anything less than 50 caliber machine gun..are fully interchangeable. I have a set of the Lee dies screwed into my RCBS single stage press in fact. I cant remember perfectly..?....but I think they are all 7/8-14 thread.
> 
> Not sure what caliber you intend on reloading...but if its .45ACP then BE SURE to also buy the Lee "Factory Taper Crimp Die" to go with everything.


Thanks Sully, I was watching a video from one of the web sites Baldy was kind enough to give me in his posts on this thread and the guy was using a crimp die for the 45 acp. I'll be also doing 9mm and 357 mag in that order. Then with a little time under my belt I'm wanting to do 5.62 and 308.:smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Thanks Sully, I was watching a video from one of the web sites Baldy was kind enough to give me in his posts on this thread and the guy was using a crimp die for the 45 acp. I'll be also doing 9mm and 357 mag in that order. Then with a little time under my belt I'm wanting to do 5.62 and 308.:smt023


LOL...wow! That means 3 different sets of dies; 3 different shell holders ( the part of the reloading press that holds the shells) and if you are using a Lee hand primer ( I do at times) then 3 different shell holders for that ( they are different from the loading press shell holders). But all in due time.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea, I'm taking a huge bite, so maybe not the 5.56 but the 308 is an intregueing cartredge. The pistol rounds stand. Although 9mm is cheap, I think I can do it cheaper. Like you said all in due time. I just bought the 45 acp carbide 4 pc. die set today. I paid $30 for it. I'll buy a little at a time. If you're game I have another question. What kind of media is everyone useing in your tumbler? Walnut shells? And do you add a cleaner additive to the mix? Ok 3questions.:mrgreen::smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Yea, I'm taking a huge bite, so maybe not the 5.56 but the 308 is an intregueing cartredge. The pistol rounds stand. Although 9mm is cheap, I think I can do it cheaper. Like you said all in due time. I just bought the 45 acp carbide 4 pc. die set today. I paid $30 for it. I'll buy a little at a time. If you're game I have another question. What kind of media is everyone useing in your tumbler? Walnut shells? And do you add a cleaner additive to the mix? Ok 3questions.:mrgreen::smt023


Having a bag of the commercial stuff ( walnut hulls I think??) that has the rogue (SP?) mixed in it is handy...but after that go to "Pets Mart" and buy bags of "reptile bedding". You can always buy the "polishing cream" ( whatever that stuff is??) and add a little at a time to it. A 20 lbs bag od reptile bedding is almost the same price as 5 lbs of the "commercial stuff" thats sold

The thing I love about hand loading is that I can customize a round to do exactly what I want. I have a hard time with 230gr +P rounds...getting back on target after the first shot. Instead of 230gr , I load a 200 gr HP at 50 fps slower ( I have my own chronograph) and with that rounds its just bang, bang, bang...one right after the other. I do the same thing on the "bottom end". I load a 200gr lead wadcutter so slow I had to put a 8lb spring in the wife's Kimber. and it is SWEEEEETTTT!.....


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Sully I'll try it. Do you make a habit of shooting +P's? Anyway it's nice to hear other soul mates shooting together. Thats a very good thing.:smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Thanks Sully I'll try it. Do you make a habit of shooting +P's? Anyway it's nice to hear other soul mates shooting together. Thats a very good thing.:smt023


No...not really a habit as such...but it is kinda nice to carry a powerful load. And if one cant handle +Ps
then you carry standard "target ammo". It one thing to load a box of 45 ACP and only save $1-$2 a box of 50 but when you get into that $$$$$$ $hit that dealers want $48 or so a box of TWENTY....I tell them *raspberry*!! A box of 50 of the "hot ones" costs me about $2 more than a box of 50 of "tree stump killers" or "pumpkin busters".

You would be amazed at how helpful a chronograph is!!!!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

When I make my own I keep the pressures down enough for more comfort/enjoyment but not effect the function. Also, lighter loads are easier on brass too so you can get more loads from the case.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> No...not really a habit as such...but it is kinda nice to carry a powerful load. And if one cant handle +Ps
> then you carry standard "target ammo". It one thing to load a box of 45 ACP and only save $1-$2 a box of 50 but when you get into that $$$$$$ $hit that dealers want $48 or so a box of TWENTY....I tell them *raspberry*!! A box of 50 of the "hot ones" costs me about $2 more than a box of 50 of "tree stump killers" or "pumpkin busters".
> 
> You would be amazed at how helpful a chronograph is!!!!





dosborn said:


> When I make my own I keep the pressures down enough for more comfort/enjoyment but not effect the function. Also, lighter loads are easier on brass too so you can get more loads from the case.


I can see that both ways has it's place, sometimes I just want to blow up a stump myself,but on the other hand a steady diet of those may be detrimental to your piece,not to mention voiding a warrenty. I respect both your opinions.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> I can see that both ways has it's place, sometimes I just want to blow up a stump myself,but on the other hand a steady diet of those may be detrimental to your piece,not to mention voiding a warrenty. I respect both your opinions.


I only load a hot load ( hot for me) in one of MY once fired cases and I dont make any sort of habit of firing them.

If you just want stump shooters....its tough to beat ( in 45 ACP) 200 gr lead wadcutters. In paper targets they cut a perfect circle ( looks like a giant paperpunch) and powder usage isnt doodlie squat. BUT....in a 1911 you have to use a much lighter spring. I have an 8 pounder in the wifes and the loads are so light you can reload those casings for longer than you'll be alive ( well..almost...lol)


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> I only load a hot load ( hot for me) in one of MY once fired cases and I dont make any sort of habit of firing them.
> 
> If you just want stump shooters....its tough to beat ( in 45 ACP) 200 gr lead wadcutters. In paper targets they cut a perfect circle ( looks like a giant paperpunch) and powder usage isnt doodlie squat. BUT....in a 1911 you have to use a much lighter spring. I have an 8 pounder in the wifes and the loads are so light you can reload those casings for longer than you'll be alive ( well..almost...lol)


I never knew that, I was thinking with a heavier load you needed a heavier spring. Live and learn. So this Colt I bought some 15 years ago has the wrong spring in it? The guy I bought it from has a I guess a 20 lb. or better spring in it. I only started shooting it this past winter. Now my Sig 1911 is easy to rack the slide. I'm here to learn. Sure is differant from wheel guns.:?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frank45 said:


> I never knew that, I was thinking with a heavier load you needed a heavier spring. Live and learn. So this Colt I bought some 15 years ago has the wrong spring in it? The guy I bought it from has a I guess a 20 lb. or better spring in it. I only started shooting it this past winter. Now my Sig 1911 is easy to rack the slide. I'm here to learn. Sure is differant from wheel guns.:?


If your Colt is a Government model it should have a 16lb spring. A Commander takes a 18lb spring and the Officer takes a 22lb to 24lb in most pistols.

I use a 200gr lswc bullet and 4.8grs of Win-231 in my league pistol with a stock 16lb spring. It hasn't failed in over 7,000rds and I do change it it out at about every 2,500rds. :smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> I never knew that, I was thinking with a heavier load you needed a heavier spring. Live and learn. So this Colt I bought some 15 years ago has the wrong spring in it? The guy I bought it from has a I guess a 20 lb. or better spring in it. I only started shooting it this past winter. Now my Sig 1911 is easy to rack the slide. I'm here to learn. Sure is differant from wheel guns.:?


No,no. Light load = light spring. Heavy load = heavy spring. Standard spring for a 1911 is a 16 pounder. If your shooting some REAL hell benders you may have to go to even a 20-21 pounder.....but with a light wad cutter load...10 or 8 pounder is whats needed.

You need a spring ( of X weight) that will allow the action to cycle and kick the spent round out BUT doesnt allow the slide..etc..etc..to fly back and POUND hell out of the insides. You shoot say +P rounds 100% with an 8 lb spring in it and it wont last a year before the frame is cracked.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> No,no. Light load = light spring. Heavy load = heavy spring. Standard spring for a 1911 is a 16 pounder. If your shooting some REAL hell benders you may have to go to even a 20-21 pounder.....but with a light wad cutter load...10 or 8 pounder is whats needed.
> 
> You need a spring ( of X weight) that will allow the action to cycle and kick the spent round out BUT doesnt allow the slide..etc..etc..to fly back and POUND hell out of the insides. You shoot say +P rounds 100% with an 8 lb spring in it and it wont last a year before the frame is cracked.


Oh... ok, it's a series 70 Combat Commander, So I guess I'm good with the spring weight. I've been shooting Federal 230 and Winchester white box 230's. This week I shot the Federals and it ate up the 9 &10 ring on a 8" target at around 25 ft. I had 2 fail to feed but I think I limp wristed it. I'm still jerking the trigger somewhat but I'm 1000% better than 3 months ago. Oh yea my dies were delivered today, and I picked up the Lee handloader also,just so I can play alittle with the dies for practice. Next week I'll get may tumbler. Yahoooo I'm almost on my way!!!!:smt033


----------

